# salamanders scouts



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

fiiiiinally finished the scout squad thats been sat on my desk for about 6 months half finished 

aaanyhoo, here they are










C+C welcomed and appreciated and i'll try and take some more pics 2moz


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice stuff mate, very clean and tidy like the rest of your stuff. Some closeups would be appreciated if you're taking some more pics 

Particularly like the stubble and the chest details, they really stand out.

Only C&C i could give is a couple of the bolters look a bit shiny, but could be the picture.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks man, i appreciate it. i'll try and get some close ups as the fatigues have got a camo pattern on them. the shinyness of the bolter on the end is due to the flash

ETA: here's some closeups. apologies for their dodgyness, its a new compact camera so i'm still getting the hang of the settings


















i dunno if you can make out the camo pattern, it is there but i think i did too heavy a wash on the fatigues and now the pattern's kind of disappered


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very,very nice paint job. One thing though, more fluff than painting, but shouldn't their skin be a lot darker for Salamanders?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They look awesome. Although, yeah, the skin looks too light in my opinion


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

yea, i always get asked about the skin. i started painting my sallies before i read that they had dark skin and its just through sheer laziness that i couldn't be arsed to go back and change the ones that i'd already done so now for the sake of continuity they're all the same :lol:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

They look pretty good. I like the clean lines and the colours go well together. Have some +rep.


----------

